# 190 Visa - 2 years commitment start time



## hbarif (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have arrived to Canberra on 457 visa couple of weeks ago. I am expecting my 190 visa application (Victoria sponsored) to be granted in 4-6 months after my security check completion.

What i need to know is that once the 190 visa is granted, how much time will i have to start my 2 years living commitment in Victoria. My current employer has spent fee on sponsoring my 457 visa so as a moral obligation, i would prefer to complete at least 1 year in Canberra before i move to Melbourne to hunt another job


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

The 2 year commitment period starts on the date you settle in Victoria.


----------



## hbarif (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for your response ozbound12. To be clear, this means i can stay in Canberra for 6 months or so after visa grant but once i move to melbourne, i have to stay there for 2 years?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I would say your moral obligation to one would be overlapping the other.. as towards your employer is not finished but when you get your 190, your obligation to State should start.. but I guess what you have thought is best strategy.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

I think if you are working for your Canberra employer on a 190 sponsored by Victoria, that would be a serious conflict indeed. My understanding of the two year period is that it starts at the beginning of your time on the 190 visa. For example, if you were coming from overseas on a 190 sponsored by Victoria, it's not as though you could live in Queensland for a few years first before doing your two year stint in Victoria. I think the same would hold true if you were coming from interstate.


----------

